# Mutant Ninja In Oak



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It has been over 40 years since I made a true board cut. The last one was a rather crude affair from plywood, but it was effective in keeping the neighbor's cattle from rubbing against my fences. More recently, I have been using HDPE from cutting boards. A neighbor does custom carpentry work. He knows I have a wood stove, so he frequently leaves scrap wood for me on the boulevard. Some time back, I found he had left me two very nice oak boards. I decided to use one to make a board cut after all these years.

I have frequently praised the Dayhiker's Ninja design. But I have made quite a few changes in the original. I tried making the forks flat on top, but was not fond of that. I then made the fork angles at 90 degrees to each other, 45 degrees from the midline. I liked that a lot better. Then I flared the fork tips to make it easier to use wider bands. Finally, I added a pinky hole. So although I started with the Ninja design, it has changed so much that I now call it the Mutant Ninja. I have been shooting an HDPE version of the mutant ninja for some time and am quite satisfied with it. So I decided to execute it in oak, and here it is.










The finish is just a simple, multiple coat urethane finish. I have several versions in HDPE banded in various ways. This oak version is banded with straight 1 inch wide TBG. At my draw length, it smacks anything from 3/8 inch lead to 1/2 inch lead with considerable authority. I am very pleased with it. If you would like to try one, I have attached the pdf below.

Cheers ...... Charles

View attachment MutantNinja.pdf


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you take on the ninja really works! right down to the inscription


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice work, Charles. What type of saw did you use for that piece? I've been using a hacksaw, with little success. I also have little money, so I'm curious. Have a nice day.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice job on that one the whole package really is sharp looking and
also looks to be a fine shooter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Very nice job on that one the whole package really is sharp looking and
> also looks to be a fine shooter!


Thanks for the kind comments. It is indeed a very fine shooter. I am as accurate, or more so, with this design as with any that I have tried. With that pinky hole, my whole hand goes to the same place each time. I shoot with a finger hook and thumb brace. With this design, my finger and thumb are right up against the ties, so the pressure on my wrist is greatly reduced, making for a more steady hold.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I had a feeling earlier today, while browsing at the hardware depot, that a coping saw would prove to be a good purchase. Now I know. Thanks a bunch, man. I won't have to go out and buy a power tool, after all.
Happy shooting!


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Excellent work Charles, as you well know I am a big fan of the ninja design and now I have got to make the mutant ninja. Thank you for the PDF.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great job, & that's my sorta pouch for 3/8! Looks identical to my pouch cut.. looks awesome, and I bought a coping saw, but used it never.. I use a hole saw on a power drill, cut the yoke, hole saw just below where the forks bottom, belt sand the sharper edges and rough shape, then everything else is dremmel'd..very easy.. I LOVE MY DREMMEL!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

wonderful job and nice mods you made to it!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice work. Thanks for the PDF, i' ve downloaded it to give it a try later.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yes,now that you explained the mark i see you in it, before i thought it was japanese for something, very clever my friend


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks great Charles I like







Think I will have to give one a go soon!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great improvements, Charles. Looks like an outstanding shooter.

BTW I made my first umpteen boardcuts with a coping saw. Works fine.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it very much Charles, it has something very charming and makes me feel it's a great shooter. I like your logo too. Well made. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for all your very kind comments.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Very cool Charles! Would you classify this as a PFS?

-f00bs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

f00by said:


> Very cool Charles! Would you classify this as a PFS?
> 
> -f00bs


No, this is not a pfs. It is fairly small, but the forks have an interior separation of 2.25 inches, or 57 mm. There is ample room for the ammo to pass between the forks without any need to flip shoot nor to twist or tweak the pouch.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

nice one Charles!! I'm not normally a 'little guy' fan, but I might have to give this one go.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice looking Charles. I really like the utility of the shape.
What's the kanji on it mean? Looks archery related.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Very nice looking Charles. I really like the utility of the shape.
> What's the kanji on it mean? Looks archery related.


Thanks for the complement, Bill ( and everyone else too!). You must have missed my explanation for the symbol, so I will repeat it here. Among my other activities, I am a printmaker ... etchings, lithographs, wood block prints, etc. A great many printmakers adopt a "chop" or seal to mark their works. That inscription is my chop. It is actually a pictograph of me in profile. The lines across the top and down the left represent my long hair. The T on its side is my glasses. And the two curved vertical lines are my beard. It just seemed appropriate for this slingshot.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> Very nice looking Charles. I really like the utility of the shape.
> What's the kanji on it mean? Looks archery related.


Thanks for the complement, Bill ( and everyone else too!). You must have missed my explanation for the symbol, so I will repeat it here. Among my other activities, I am a printmaker ... etchings, lithographs, wood block prints, etc. A great many printmakers adopt a "chop" or seal to mark their works. That inscription is my chop. It is actually a pictograph of me in profile. The lines across the top and down the left represent my long hair. The T on its side is my glasses. And the two curved vertical lines are my beard. It just seemed appropriate for this slingshot.

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]

Really neat Charles!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

good job sir. i like it a lot. thanks for sharing the PDF as well.


----------

